# So I just saw Splice.



## AlphaRooster (Jun 6, 2010)

The most fucked up flick i've seen in a while. If you're up for some mild live action hentai...well this flick is for you.

  Still a decent flick though.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd fuck her.



Make her give me a tail job.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2010)

Wrong section.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jun 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wrong section.



well it's not just about the movie per se.. has a little hentai convo mix in it also, and it's not screwed up enough for blender.

If a Mod chooses to move it. meh.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 6, 2010)

Compare it to Drag Me To Hell.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 6, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> The most fucked up flick i've seen in a while. If you're up for some mild live action hentai...well this flick is for you.
> 
> Still a decent flick though.



Didn't look worth $10.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll wait to steal it off the internet- I mean, until it's on dvd.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't go near that thing at all. did it get burned alive? 
That's how people get rid of abominations.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> well it's not just about the movie per se.. has a little hentai convo mix in it also, and it's not screwed up enough for blender.
> 
> If a Mod chooses to move it. meh.



Wouldn't the Bathhouse be a bit more appropriate for hentai?


----------



## Andre (Jun 6, 2010)

Never heard of this move until now...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2010)

In b4 Blender, Theatre, or Trash.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, that thing's freaky (does it have a butt head?). Why on earth did they make it?


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 6, 2010)

Kill it with fire, man the harpoons, etc


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2010)

i saw this movie, it was intensely weird, very very thought provoking, often disturbing

It was a bit like a car crash, but in a good way, cause the plot escalates rapidly and there's a huge mess in very little time, so u have to find out the rest.  

I liked it


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> The most fucked up flick i've seen in a while. If you're up for some mild *live action hentai*...well this flick is for you.
> 
> Still a decent flick though.



Isn't "live action hentai" an oxymoron, being that the term is used for drawn/animated porn. Also the film was produced in America and doesn't seem to  display a style that's meant to recall japanese media.

Unless you're referring...


*Spoiler*: __ 



To the beastialty/i*c*st in the film, which is not something found only in Japan.




I haven't seen the movie and don't much care to, but those three words just really grabbed my attention.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I haven't seen the movie and don't much care to, but those three words just really grabbed my attention.



don't know why ur selling the movie so short, off hand.  it's a really interesting movie, as expected from adrian brody. The advertisements don't do it justice, and i don't think the movie can sell as a thought provoking sci fi movie, cause people r too stupid to buy that.


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2010)

Moviebob described it as "This year's District 9"

Looks really interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw it.  The first hour and fifteen minutes are really interesting.  The movie derails during the last thirty minutes though.  It attempts to become a more traditional style horror film (monster/killer stalks victims through the woods) and it fails miserably in the process.

There are also some unpleasant sex scenes.  The seasons in Species were awesome.  These just made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> well it's not just about the movie per se.. has a little hentai convo mix in it also, and it's not screwed up enough for blender.
> 
> If a Mod chooses to move it. meh.



You clearly don't know much about the KT, we talk about sex more than two sex addicts....no....not really.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, review link is in sig.

I didn't like it, but it wasnt bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2010)

> Two scientists successfully splice human and animal DNA together, creating an unusual creature .






this film reminds me to much of species.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 6, 2010)

So from what I'm hearing, did someone in movie actually had sex with the creature?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes......they did. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the main dude has sex with it when its a female, but it eventually evolves into a male and ends up raping the girl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes......they did.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol this movie seems like more of a comedy then a horror film.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2010)

Seen the trailer a little while ago. Not too sure if I really want to even see it. It might be good, but it really just didn't catch my intrest much. I could change my mind and watch it though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes......they did.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you stated a truism here: "Seriously, consider the premise and ask yourself: Is this really any different than the story of ?Frankenstein?? Scientists creating something for the betterment of humanity that ends up backfiring as a monster is like the premise of 90% of the horror films ever made! Hell, the idea of human cloning isn?t anything new as well! ".  what you say is 90% of horror films is what i would call the essence of science fiction. 

splice is pure science fiction.  the marketing sucks bc some exec wanted to sell this as a horror movie , which would sell tickets just out of curiousity, rather than the artsy fartsy movie it really is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2010)

As I also said in the review, sci-fi is not a genre. It's pretty much a setting. Sci-Fi can be horror(Alien), action/adventure(Star Wars), thriller(Blade Runner), mystery(Surrogates) and even romance(can't think of one though).

Hence, if it is 100% sci-fi, then that pretty much says it has no genre.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

hmm, that's interesting if true.  I would describe alien and blade runner as sci-fi, surrogates might be sci fi, since i think of sci fi or action when i think of bruce willis.  Star wars is fantasy.  I definitely assign sci fi it's own genre with a very specific agenda.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2010)

But as I said, every Sci-Fi movie can also be something else.

Alien is just as much of a horror film as it is a sci-fi film. The films main intent is to scare you. Blade Runner is pretty much noir in a sci-fi setting. Surrogates is probably more Sci-Fi than anything, as the film has action and intrigue.

Star Wars is just as much sci-fi as it is fantasy.

So usually you don't have sci-fi acting on its own. On the other hand, most action movies are purely action, most fantasy as purely fantasy, most horror are purely horror.....Sci-Fi is either a setting, or simply lacks the conventions to be its own entity.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 7, 2010)

You make pretty good points both of you, but I tend to agree with Martialhorror, though I agree with Narutosimpson that some movies can have sci-fi as their main agenda, though rarely seen in my opinion.

Anyways, I'll go back to the corner and tinker with my toys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like I should watch it on "DVD", too.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 7, 2010)

hentai...alien-girl...action

hmmm

cant wait for this movie^^


----------



## tiresmokindad (Jun 12, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> The most fucked up flick i've seen in a while. If you're up for some mild live action hentai...well this flick is for you.
> 
> Still a decent flick though.



I love to watch flick and mild live action hentai. They make me arouse.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 13, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> The most fucked up flick i've seen in a while. If you're up for some mild live action hentai...well this flick is for you.
> 
> Still a decent flick though.



I saw it too....the sex scenes kind of freaked me out.

It's considered a good movie....but really a bit too weird for me at some points.

I'm just glad that the thing looked fairly human when the sex scenes happened....it used to look really really freaky and ugly earlier on in it's life.

It was still really freaky though.

Sex scenes in movies tend to make me feel uncomfortable enough as it is. Just watching them makes me feel awkward. Porn doesn't make me feel awkward....but for some reason in movies it does....and this one made me feel even more awkward because it seemed like it was their daughter almost. Just weirded me out.

When I sensed the sex scene coming I was thinking "Umm....I hope this doesn't really happen."

I did like the first part of the movie. Later on it just got way too weird for me though in a way that I didn't like so much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree on sex scenes, although they dont bug me in slasher films, or films that are just meant to be sleazy(in fact, they better have a damn good reason if they DONT have them).

But in general, I always feel that sex scenes are cheap, pointless filler that rarely come across as erotic or necessary. In "Splice", it actually served a purpose, but it felt gimmicky all the same.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to see it.

On my VLC player 

I think the plot seemed to entail interesting science and mumble-jumble, but I'm not sure if I'm willing to shell out $10 to watch it.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree on sex scenes, although they dont bug me in slasher films, or films that are just meant to be sleazy(in fact, they better have a damn good reason if they DONT have them).
> 
> But in general, I always feel that sex scenes are cheap, pointless filler that rarely come across as erotic or necessary. In "Splice", it actually served a purpose, but it felt gimmicky all the same.



Yeah they are more tolerable to me in those slasher horror movies for some reason.


----------



## James (Jun 14, 2010)

Splice  had...an interesing premise...and potential to go into a pretty dark horror film, which I would have preferred rather than the actual result: strange, vaguely incestual chimera sex. 

That's all I really remember about the movie now, it's the main thing that stood out.


----------

